# php + pdo odbc



## xor (Oct 5, 2009)

Can't get php working with pdo and odbc extensions.
I've got installed :
php5-5.2.9
php5-pdo-5.2.9
php5-pdo_odbc-5.2.9

yet "Cant't load dynamic libraries" message appears.
It checks for them in 20060613-debug dir, while they are stored in 20060613 dir. If i copy them, then this message appears :

```
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: PDO: Unable to initialize module
Module compiled with module API=20060613, debug=0, thread-safety=0
PHP    compiled with module API=20060613, debug=1, thread-safety=0
These options need to match
 in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: PDO_ODBC: Unable to initialize module
Module compiled with module API=20060613, debug=0, thread-safety=0
PHP    compiled with module API=20060613, debug=1, thread-safety=0
These options need to match
 in Unknown on line 0
```

So, 'debug' is the problem. I presumed php core is compiled with debug option on, so i tried to compile it with --disable_debug, yet to no effect.

How can i make it work ?


----------

